# Aufzählungen schachteln mit "Kapitel"-Nummerierung



## McFly1981 (24. März 2006)

Hallo

Kann ich in HTML eine Aufzählung mittel <ol> machen in der ich zwei oder mehr Listen schachtele und in der dann die Nummerierung wie bei Kapitel und Unterkapiteln angezeigt wird? Also es soll zum Beispiel:

<ol>
<li>bla
<ol>
<li>sülz</li>
</ol></li>
</ol>

als

1. bla
1.1. sülz

erscheinen. Mit HTML alleine ist dies nicht möglich. Und bisher hab ich auch nur Seiten gefunden auf den steht daß es nicht möglich ist. Auf de.selfhtml.org steht daß es "mit HTML alleine" nicht geht. Ist die Lösung also in CSS zu suchen?

Gruß, Chris


----------



## Gumbo (24. März 2006)

Es ist mit CSS realisierbar (siehe content-Eigenschaft sowie das Kapitel „Automatische Zähler und Nummerierung“), allerdings werden die entsprechenden Eigenschaften bisher nur von Opera unterstützt. Alternativ könntest du auch JavaScript einsetzen.


----------

